# MCT - Metacognitive Therapy



## pboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello all.

Been browsing this site for a while for info and felt I had to join as I've been searching the net about attention training and found this website for MCT:

http://www.mct-institute.com/metacog.html

I'd never heard of such a therapy before, I've only ever been familiar with CBT and ACT, I've been trying to follow ACT recently but been dissatisfied cos they seem to ignore the self-consciousness aspect of SP. From what I've read so far MCT has strategies for self consciousness and problems with attention.

Would be great to hear others thoughts on this!


----------

